# Newby from South Africa



## saffer2005 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi all SMF members,
I am a complete beginner - meat smoking is not that popular down here, but with all the fantastic info on this forum one can't go wrong!
I've used a stainless steel s/pool filter, which I hope I can use as bbq & smoker.
I have arranged series of pullys & s/steel wire to lower or lift the fire grate by turning & locking at the required height. will be experimenting this week end!








Cheers !
[email protected]


----------



## curious aardvark (Sep 23, 2008)

You got to post pictures of this contraption - sounds amazing :-)


----------



## wutang (Sep 23, 2008)

Sounds interesting-you have to post some pictures of that setup.  I would like to see it. Welcome to smf.


----------



## waysideranch (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome Saffer. Ditto here on the pics. I want to see some wild game. Need pulleys when lowering in a water buffalo hind quarter?


----------



## solar (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome, the information on this site is great, you should be able to make some great smoked meats. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If I understand correctly, you're converting a stainless steel sand filter into a smoker?  Sounds like your going to put some time into it, take some pictures and post them once it's done.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome to SMF glad you joined us. You'll find lots of info here and some pretty darn good recipes as well. I would suggest signing up for Jeff's 5 Day Ecourse as well it has some great info and its free. Your smoker plan sounds interesting and I look forward to some pics and info as to how it works. Have fun and happy smoking


----------



## okie joe (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcom,to the SMF.Lots of great stuff hereand lots of helpful people..Yes the smoker sounds... well lets just say a lot of us are waiting for some info and pics...pully and chains? Got me sitting on the edge of my seat....welcome


----------



## mrsb (Sep 23, 2008)

welcome to the SMF. Wow, the world gets small every day!!! A popular saying around here "The only stupid question is the one not asked." Need help, do a search. If you can't find the answer, ask away and you will get more answers than you ever imagined.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Sep 23, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds very interesting. Hope to see some pics.


----------



## desertlites (Sep 24, 2008)

glad to have u from way over there-lotsa great people around here to help.


----------



## flash (Sep 24, 2008)

Whoa, we got some neighbors from your neck of the woods. Pretorious is their last name. I think he smokes elephants, only need one. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 Ever caught a Tiger Fish??


----------



## bbqgoddess (Sep 24, 2008)

Saffer2005,
Greetings "China", I hope you post pix of your smoker soon,it sounds very interesting! I have a friend here in the garment industry in Los Angeles, he is from South Africa, played soccer for that matter...had lots of birds 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Warm wlecomes from Southern California...I love South African music...


----------



## cowgirl (Sep 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Saffer!


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 24, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF. Sounds like your wanting to smoke is creating the need to improvise. I like your style my friend. Stick around, it only gets better.


----------



## cman95 (Sep 24, 2008)

Welcome to SMF Saffer. I travel thru Joburg twice a month for my job.


----------



## jond (Sep 24, 2008)

Welcome Saffer!

The smoker idea sounds great, can't wait to see the pics..

Jon.


----------



## brandsbay (Sep 24, 2008)

Hi Saffer,welcome to SMF,post some pics of your smoke and the smoker,sounds real interesting.


----------



## kratzx4 (Sep 24, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF family. post some pic's of you smoker everyone would like to see your work of art.


----------



## gnubee (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome, Like all the others  I'm anxiously waiting to see how your pulleys and chains work.


----------



## carnuba (Oct 2, 2008)

as with everyone else, i want to see pics,

what kind of wood you have to smoke with
over there?


----------



## krusher (Oct 2, 2008)

sounds like you have one heck of a contraption, I would love to see it!

welcome aboard, sounds like you are gonna have alot of good threads with such an imaginative mind.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome to SMF. Glad to have you here. Good luck with your build.


----------



## pops6927 (Oct 2, 2008)

Thank you for joining our family!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Oct 2, 2008)

I agree with Wayside, need Q-view of that thing!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  With all that meat running around there,you gonna eat good Huh?
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Good luck on yer project and welcome to SMF, have fun and keep it smokin'.


----------



## tracey in texas (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to the best smoking site on the net. 






Tracey


----------

